# Noisy Kenmore Dryer



## Skeeter01a (Mar 2, 2008)

I have a 12 year old Kenmore electric dryer, model 110.66702692. It started squeaking a couple weeks back and then the drum stopped turning when the start button was pressed. The motor still hummed but the drum wouldn’t turn. I allowed the dryer to cool down and tried it later, it started and the drum turned but it still squeaked. I figured it was the support rollers. I changed those but the squeak is still there. I was able to dry a couple loads of laundry but after a couple hours the machine runs very roughly. I’m planning on changing the belt and belt tensioner (I should have just done all 3 up front) but I think it may very likely be the motor. 

I also noticed the heat sometimes does not come on. If I alternate between drying modes I can get the heat to work so I think the heating element is working. Can this be a timer problem?

Any thoughts would be welcome.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

No, it is telling you that it is time for the junk collector to come pick it up, and let it die a proper death. Do yourself a favor, and not sink any more money into it, and get a newer more efficient unit.


----------



## gailquilter2 (Feb 16, 2010)

*same problem*

Mine stopped drying or took hours to dry. Used to take 10 minutes. Gas bill went up noticably. It was a gradual decline. Clean the lint out of the duct at the end of the duct, usually outside. Mine was like felt, lots of it. The opening had become very small. This is one of the most common reasons for a house fire.
Now drys in 10 minutes again. I used tongs, never know what is up there.

Maybe they turn off if they overheat.

Replace the belt too. The belt was too difficult for me to do.

Oh, this is the second dryer in 35 years. Age doesn't mean much.


----------

